# Celia and the Fairies



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

My new book, Celia and the Fairies







($0.99) is intended for girls ages 7-11, or the young at heart. It's also available in paperback for $8.99. I wanted to price the DTB for less, but CreateSpace wouldn't let me. It's a page number thing. 











Description: When Celia Lovejoy's parents announce that her grandmother is coming to live with them, Celia is delighted. Now while her parents work at their toy company, she can spend time with Grammy instead of going to bossy Paul's house.

When her grandmother tells stories about the fairies living in the woods behind Celia's house, her parents are quick to dismiss it. "Just a lot of nonsense," says her father with a wave of his hand. Her mother reminds her that a ten-year-old girl is too old to believe in magic. But if there are no fairies, how to explain the glimmers of light she sees from her balcony at night? And why does she dream of a fairy girl begging for help? All of the answers are in the woods, if only Celia is brave enough to find out.

Thank you!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I just had to 1-Click.  Had to, I tell you.  

YA is my guilty pleasure and even though this is young-young YA....well, I just had to....

Keep them coming, Karen.  I really enjoy your work and we're getting (allegedly) 10+ inches of snow in the next 24 hours.  So write faster, please.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This was such a fun book!  DD loved it; she kept talking about it for days after we finished it.  ("We" because I only had it on my Kindle, and won't lend her that yet, so we had to read it together...  and I enjoyed it too.)

Now that it's out on paper, I'll order one for her birthday in February so she can have her own copy.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Weeeelll.... since Susan and I agree on so many things where our daughters are concerned I shall take her word for it and order one as well!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Tangiegirl said:


> YA is my guilty pleasure and even though this is young-young YA....well, I just had to....
> 
> Keep them coming, Karen. I really enjoy your work and we're getting (allegedly) 10+ inches of snow in the next 24 hours. So write faster, please.


I love YA too, Tangiegirl! Thanks for the confidence of the one click. I hope you don't regret it.  And good luck with the snow. I'm in Wisconsin, so I've been there.

Susan, your daughter sounds delightful. Thanks for chiming in--you got me another book sale.

And Meredith, thank you!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

A reader emailed to tell me she found a typo in the beginning of _Celia_.  Ooops. I was mortified, of course, but it's nice to know I can go back to the file, fix it, and upload it again. I haven't actually done that yet, but will soon.

In the meantime, thanks to everyone who's given _Celia and the Fairies_ a try. I hope the error wasn't too distracting.


----------



## FairyGirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I just ordered your book.  Looks so cute!!  
When I get done with my trilogy-I am on book #1, I will read it next!!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, FairyGirl! (Love your name, by the way ~  )


----------



## FairyGirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you!  I love my user name, too!  

I started reading your book last night and I could not put it down!!  I stayed up until I finished it! 
Your book is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I really really enjoyed it!  Thank you!!!!!!!!!  I am so glad I saw this thread!!  I just gave you a 5 star rating on Amazon.  It might not be there yet but it should post soon!  

Please let me know if you write any more books as I would like to read those too!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much, FairyGirl! I still can't get over how perfect your name is.

Bless you for leaving a fabulous review on Amazon. That's like gold to us authors. A good review can literally keep a smile on my face all day.


----------



## FairyGirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I love fairies, so it seemed fitting that I had to have a fairy related username!

You are soo welcome!  I really really enjoyed your book and it was one of the best books I have ever read!!  
I hope more people will read it and enjoy it, too!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, FairyGirl! Your comment made my day, week and year!

Today I have a guest post on the blog, Powered by Books: http://poweredbybooks.blogspot.com/, explaining how I came to write and self-publish _Celia and the Fairies_. Lots of rejection to begin with, but ultimately a happy ending.

I'm also giving away a book on my blog http://www.mcquestionablemusings.blogspot.com/. If you're interested, all you have to do is leave a comment and there will be a drawing next week (January 25th).

Thank you!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, Karen, I knew your books were good, but to see this one selling for *$ 1165.53 *did kind of surprise me.... 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1449924999/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1264086956&sr=8-1&condition=new

(scroll down to the currently last offer)


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Wow, Karen, I knew your books were good, but to see this one selling for *$ 1165.53 *did kind of surprise me....
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1449924999/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1264086956&sr=8-1&condition=new
> (scroll down to the currently last offer)


Hi Susan,

Isn't that hilarous? I first saw it about a week ago and keep waiting for the selling to notice their mistake. I guess I could email and let them know, but it amuses me to no end. My first car didn't cost that much...


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I just 1-clicked and can not wait to read this with my kiddos!  I might not wait till story time, I'm so intrigued by the story and the wonderful reviews you've gotten. Totally looking forward to this!

Valeri


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to Kindleboards, Valeri!  Hope you and your kiddos enjoy the book as much as my DD and I did.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Welcome to Kindleboards, Valeri!


What she said! Thank you for the endorsement, Susan. 

Valeri, my fingers are crossed hoping you like the story. Thanks for leaving such a nice comment.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I really did try to read this with my kiddos (5 year old twin boys and 4 year old daughter) but found it frustrating having to stop reading!  I wanted to know what was gonna happen!  So, I totally finished it without them! ;-).  I loved it!  I would love to read more about grammy's story (what did she wish for??) and other fairy charges on the block!  It was a really cute book and I'm looking forward to reading it slowly with the kids now. In fact it's going to be next weeks nightly reading for their pizza hut coupons through school!

There's alot of excitement in the book for a younger audience. My kiddos love that. It's not too scary. There's clear good over bad. This would make a great bed time story for younger kids and a great solo read for older ones.  And well, I'm 34 and it made a wonderful bed time story for me!  One night, I woke up cause my son had flipped the stair light on real quick and the first thought that came to my mind was "a fairy!" before I realized it was just the light going on then off!  Haha.  And the shadow things, I just have to say, totally fit with how I see negative thoughts. That made it even more creepy for me.

I totally recomend this book for kids of all ages!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi ValeriGail!

I read this part of your message,



ValeriGail said:


> I really did try to read this with my kiddos (5 year old twin boys and 4 year old daughter) but found it frustrating--


 and sort of held my breath thinking you were going to say you couldn't get through the book at all. 
Apparently I'm a little insecure...

So it was _so _ nice to read the rest of your post, which was filled with wonderful, positive things about the book! I'll be interested in seeing if your children can sit through it, as it's intended for a slightly older reader. Your kids must be used to being read to. Such a gift you're giving them.

When I wrote the book, I had thought it would be great to do another book with Grammy's story (as a child) and maybe one about Celia's father when he was a child. And maybe another book with another adventure for Celia, and on and on.... And then, when this book didn't get picked up by a traditional publisher, I sort of thought, _oh well, that's it then._. I can't even tell you how nice it is for us writers to have the option of getting our work out in the world and letting the market decide. Since people have been receptive to this book I'm now considering writing the other companion books. I'm so lucky to be doing this during the era of Kindle and print-on-demand. It's opened all kinds of doors for me.

Thanks so much, ValeriGail, for posting and for giving the book your recommendation!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That's just what I thought after the first line... _oh no, she didn't like it!_

Karen, ABSOLUTELY you should write more about Celia's family! You've found a "sweet spot" there in writing a book for children that also appeals to adults.

Last night my DD drew a parallel between _Celia_ and two library books that she read over the weekend, _The Girl With the Broken Wing_ and _The Fish in Room 11_, both by Heather Dyer. In both, children discover fantasy beings (a little-girl angel in one, a family of mermaids in the other) who ultimately help them make their lives better. She said they reminded her of _Celia_, and that if she could pick she'd rather meet a fairy than a mermaid.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

;-). I'm giggling over here!  I wrote the first part and then erased it.  I couldn't think of another way to say what I wanted, so I just put it back as it was.  I thought, "a little suspense is always good!". 

I will let you know how it goes with the kids. So far, one of the twins has shown alot of interest in continueing the story.  He's my thinker.. Always thinking and imaging while his brother is very go go go on the move, never really thinks more than a split second about much. They are crazy opposite. 

We have been reading their big brother' Chapter books for a while now. Or longer illustrated kids books. It's hit and miss each time. Sometimes their attention spans aren't well enogh that day, so I read just a bit. More often lately they've been able to make a few chapters before they either fall asleep or have lost interest. Now that they are learning to read in school, they want to see the words forming the story more often that the pictures.  That has me very happy. I want them to learn how to imagine the story, to interpret it in their own minds. Now days with technology flooding them with images, imagination seems to be an important ability that's far too often never fully developed. I don't want that to happen, so I read to them. 

Ok, now that I've totally gone off topic, lol, i'll end my post. Gotta get the kids from school

valeri


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, ValeriGail, you did have me in suspense, so if that was your intent, you were completely successful. 

Susan, I agree with your daughter in that I'd rather see a fairy than a mermaid. Speaking of which, did you ever read the book _Aquamarine_ by Alice Hoffman? It's a great book, featuring a mermaid with a definite attitude. I think my daughter read it in fourth grade.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope, haven't read that....  I looked it up just now, and I think DD will have to wait a bit for that...  the romance part would be totally over her head right now.  But it sounds like a good one, thanks!  I'll put it on The List.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DD is re-reading her birthday paper copy of Celia, and she asked again whether you'd ever write something explaining how the Good Deed Game works.  

I did tell her that you were thinking of maybe writing about Celia's family as well, and further adventures, and she jumped up and down.  Unfortunately she was holding a glass of milk at the time.    But you have a small fan eagerly waiting for more.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan, your daughter sounds adorable. Don't you wish you could freeze her at this age? 

Sorry about the spilled milk  , but it's nice to hear about an enthusiastic reader of one of my books.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> Don't you wish you could freeze her at this age?


Kinda sorta, but then I thought pretty much the same thing when she was about two, and then I would have missed the current version!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> DD is re-reading her birthday paper copy of Celia, and she asked again whether you'd ever write something explaining how the Good Deed Game works.
> I did tell her that you were thinking of maybe writing about Celia's family as well, and further adventures, and she jumped up and down. Unfortunately she was holding a glass of milk at the time.  But you have a small fan eagerly waiting for more.


Make that three... add my DD and her BFF to the list...


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Bless their hearts, Meredith! I have such hope for the next generation when I hear things like this. 

I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before, but Celia and the Fairies







did make the rounds to traditional publishers before I self-published it. Nearly 50 agents turned it down (or didn't answer my query at all) and several editors said "no thanks" as well. One said fairy stories were not in vogue, another said she thought it was a "charming story girls would love" but that she couldn't get the marketing department on board.

I was really disappointed at the time, but in retrospect, it all worked out fine.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> One said fairy stories were not in vogue


Apparently she hasn't consulted with a bunch of first-graders recently...


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Apparently she hasn't consulted with a bunch of first-graders recently...


Ha! My thought exactly. I honestly think children's book publishers should make mock-ups of books and test them on actual kids. Right now they're going by trends, and instinct and what's worked in the past--all good things, but somewhat limiting.


----------



## FairyGirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I am waiting for book #2 to come out!!!  LOL!!  When will that be??


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

FairyGirl said:


> I am waiting for book #2 to come out!!! LOL!! When will that be??


Why am I not surprised that someone named FairyGirl would like Celia and the Fairies







? Your post really made me grin. Now I know how how musicians must feel when the audience wants an encore.

To answer your question: Celia was really a fun book to write, and I have definite plans to work on #2 after I'm done with my current project. I'm writing as fast as I can.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I know that I am not in your target group with this book, but thought that it was an enjoyable read and I too would like to learn more about Celia and family


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DD was re-reading this today and I thought about how cool it would be as a movie....  provided it doesn't get cutesy and Disney-fied, but keeps everything intact as is....  I'd love to see that happen for this book!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't believe this thread was so far back! I'm bumping it because I know we have a bunch of new members with kids in the 6-11 age range who might like to know about this book...

.... AND because after being the first kid to read it, my daughter wants to know if she is also the first to make it the subject of a school assignment! They have about three weeks to read a fantasy book, analyze it, critique it in groups, and make some kind of 3-D project related to the book. She was the one to pick the book for her group, and chose this. So_ Celia_ is now being formally discussed (for a _grade_, even) in at least one third-grade classroom.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen,
Glad the thread got bumped today. I've been keeping my eye out to review Indie Authors for my new blog that is featuring children's books by Indie/Self-Published authors. I've also got an interest in fairy books too, and love to read them as well as write them myself. I've reviewed another book that I'll post on my blog soon about fairies. I'd like to add yours to my review list. I was wondering if you were sending your book out to blogs by paperback or gifting Kindle editions for reviews. You can message me or post on the thread.
Link to the blog is here, if you'd like to check it out.
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/
-Tiff
Fellow Fairy Author


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

A tremendously good read for young children.  My 9-year-old twin boys loved it!


----------

